# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  La Petite Plage's Ambiance

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan and I enjoyed dinner at this newer venue this evening. We were impressed with the food, the service and the ambiance. We started with two entrees, the hummus and the ample crab salad. The salad included large chunks of Alaskan King Crab, accompanied by avocado, lettuce, and grapefruit portions. The hummus was served with warm pita pockets and topped with pomegranate seeds. Dan's main plate was goat cheese ravioli, a light, tasty dish highlighted by tiny black olives, cherry tomatoes, herbs, and pignolias. Jim enjoyed Mahi Mahi served in a tomato sauce reduction topped by a foamy light cream sauce. Desserts were a warm chocolate tart with a liquid fondant center. Service was attentive. The restaurant was quite active with most tables occupied. The uniformed wait staff scurried about. All in all, it was an excellent evening out at this relatively new eatery which we highly recommend. There was absolutely no attempt to extract additional service fees. The check was presented as total net price for food as ordered.

----------


## cec1

Great input, Jim!  Thank you!

----------


## KevinS

Thanks for the report Jim.  I haven’t had the opportunity to try Petite Plage yet, but it is now on my to-do list.

----------


## Cwater

I assume that is the location of the old buccaneer? If so Cheryl and I have been waiting so long for a new manifestation.  Incredible location

----------


## GMP62

Thanks for your great reporting and photos of this new venue. Will add to our list this April. Are they open for lunch also?

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> I assume that is the location of the old buccaneer? If so Cheryl and I have been waiting so long for a new manifestation.  Incredible location



Yes, it is. Kind of a hard luck location where nothing seemed to work well over the years. But this time the venue is a winner.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Thanks for your great reporting and photos of this new venue. Will add to our list this April. Are they open for lunch also?



Actually I don't think so. I didn't see them serving lunch yesterday.

----------


## KevinS

> Yes, it is. Kind of a hard luck location where nothing seemed to work well over the years. But this time the venue is a winner.



The location is a winner.  Look to the previous owner for the failed concepts.

----------


## cassidain

the Annie Famose group is up to 25 restos currently. saint-tropez, avoriaz, courchevel, biarritz, megève, and now, saint-barth.

----------


## FrankA

Lindsey and I enjoyed it Monday night.  we sat 10' from Sir Paul and his guests which was very cool on its own.  We dined early so it was nice and quiet most of the time.  They have a very talented singer performing each night starting around 830p until late which is a nice touch.  I was also there last Fri night late (midnight-ish) for drinks and the place was rocking very nicely - similar in spirit to Bagatelle but a little more subdued and sophisticated but still rocking. The friend I was with last Friday was also there the previous Sat and Sir Paul was having dinner that night too - he must really like the place.

----------


## Cwater

> Lindsey and I enjoyed it Monday night.  we sat 10' from Sir Paul and his guests which was very cool on its own.  We dined early so it was nice and quiet most of the time.  They have a very talented singer performing each night starting around 830p until late which is a nice touch.  I was also there last Fri night late (midnight-ish) for drinks and the place was rocking very nicely - similar in spirit to Bagatelle but a little more subdued and sophisticated but still rocking. The friend I was with last Friday was also there the previous Sat and Sir Paul was having dinner that night too - he must really like the place.



wonderful reporting.  I have heard that Sir Paul does love St. Barths.

----------

